
"I've Pair Programmed for 27,000 Hours. Ask Me Anything" - jacques_chester
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=156LdcEjfhs
======
mikerichards
Pair programming works pretty well...just not full-time. I think the optimal
situation would be half-days or maybe less depending on the pairs and the
situation. Also, some more mundane tasks (bug-fixing) aren't going to be
handled as productively when pair-programming.

The ideal situation seems to be at the beginning of a big story. Then there
seems to be a natural time into a story(stories) where it makes sense to split
up and work alone.

------
biomimic
In your experience, besides efficiency, speed, stability, scalability,
robustness and the like, what is the effect on true innovation or doing
something groundbreaking?

~~~
jacques_chester
It should be noted that I'm not Joe Moore (though I'm working with him at the
moment). I've edited quotes into the title to avoid confusion.

